

Show HN: A search engine for your browsing history - _grrr

Fed up with not being able to find pages that I knew I had visited in the past I wrote a Chrome extension that automatically indexes the url, title &#38; content of every page you visit - allowing you to search your entire browsing history.<p>Why is this useful? Imagine you know that last week you read a news article by author "X" but you can't remember where, or how you got to it; by searching your recawl history  for  "X" you can easily find the page you were looking for.<p>http://www.recawl.com
======
qxb
I think you should emphasise that the browsing history is stored remotely.
That looks to be the main advantage for me, because for Chrome users at least,
the inbuilt history search is already very powerful. (As an example, I visited
your site, then hit Cmd-Y and searched for 'italian restaurant' and it came up
straight away.)

Google Account users can already activate Web History to get a similar
service. Not everyone is a Google Account holder, of course. Does your service
offer any additional features to Google's offering? What about a different
privacy policy? For a service that will essentially store all my browsing
history I found that section in particular a little sparse.

~~~
_grrr
Agreed that Chrome's history search provides similar functionality, although
it is somewhat clunky to use. For example, you can not constrain results by
time period.

In addition, unlike normal Google search results the history search seems to
weight every word on the page equally, in recawl there is an attempt to
prioritise body content whilst ignoring repeating menus & footers, and it is
built on top of Lucene's excellent scoring function.

In addition for any gives search terms it learns to prefer the search results
you click on, so that over time if you constantly search your history for the
same or similar search terms then historical results you have already clicked
on bubble up to the top.

This makes it quite a useful tool for recalling often used pages.

It also offers keywords related to your search to further help narrow down
your query.

Finally, you can block certain sites that you know are not of interest from
appearing in search results, again cutting down on noise.

Finally, being able to remotely search your history can come in really handy.

------
_grrr
Clickable links

Website: <http://www.recawl.com>

Extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pmoicpmjnblomdapfi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pmoicpmjnblomdapfifabebpdnkecblg)

